# Swedish: svämma över sina breddar



## pigg

Jag har läst en mening i en Svt rapport: 
Skyfallen har fått gränsfloden Yalu att svämma över sina breddar och vädertjänster varnar för mer regn.
Vad betyder breddar här? Är det liksom flodens banker？

Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## AutumnOwl

pigg said:


> Jag har läst en mening i en Svt rapport:
> Skyfallen har fått gränsfloden Yalu att svämma över sina breddar bräddar och vädertjänster varnar för mer regn.
> Vad betyder breddar bräddar här? Är det liksom flodens banker？
> 
> Tack för hjälpen!


Ja, brädd betyder kant, rand medan bredd kommer från ordet bred och har med ett föremåls utsträckning att göra.


----------



## Tjahzi

Det är värt att nämna att "svämma över sina brädder" är ett mer eller mindra fast uttryck som i princip bara används just om floder som svämmar över.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Även om det vanligtvis är floder som "svämmar över brädden", så brukar det väl också användas om glas när det fylls upp så att det svämmar över brädden.


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, jag skulle inte säga att ett glas "svämmar över sina_ bräddar_" snarare att det "rinner/svämmar över kanten". Så just _bräddar_ kopplar jag enbart till just floder och till det här uttrycket i fråga.

Jar har kollat lite på stavningen och det verkar råda lite anarki huruvida det stavas "breddar" eller "bräddar", eller kanske om det är just _brädden_ eller _bredden_ som svämmas över.


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Tjahzi said:


> Hm, jag skulle inte säga att ett glas "svämmar över sina_ bräddar_" snarare att det "rinner/svämmar över kanten". Så just _bräddar_ kopplar jag enbart till just floder och till det här uttrycket i fråga.


Kanske inte "svämma över sina bräddar", men däremot säger man väl ofta att något är *"fyllt till brädden"* och då brukar det inte handla om någon flod 



Tjahzi said:


> Jar har kollat lite på stavningen och det verkar råda lite anarki huruvida det stavas "breddar" eller "bräddar", eller kanske om det är just _brädden_ eller _bredden_ som svämmas över.


 
Ja, det är ju det vanliga som säkert bottnar i att Stockholmare och några därtill _(samt jag som inte heller uppfattat skillnaden förrän min far talade om den för mig)_ inte skiljer på *kort e* och *kort ä*. Därför blandar folk ihop *brädd/bredd*, *sätt/sett*, *hätta/hetta* osv. Och om sedan halva befolkningen redan stavar fel, då är det ju inte lätt att lära sig vad som är rätt... Förvirringen blir ännu större när ord som *fem* och *fest* uttalas med kort ä även för dem som skiljer på kort e och ä. Ett hjälpmedel brukar vara att *kort e* ska det vara då andra former av ordet har långt e: bredd-bred, sett-se, hetta-het, getter-get. Uttalsmässigt finns tyvärr även undantag (tror t.ex. mest-mer hör dit) men tumregeln borde funka till 100% när det gäller stavningen?

Sedan finns det säkert fall där det går att försvara två alternativstavningar i uttryck (som t.ex. "vigt sitt liv"/"vikt sitt liv" åt någonting?) Vid en första anblick borde även *brädden/bredden* kunna vara ett gränsfall då det rör sig om samma ordklass och vi får en association som verkar rimlig. Men vid en närmare titt, är det verkligen rätt association vi får? Är det t.ex. logiskt att prata om att man fyller ett glas till _bredden_, när man snarare åsyftar _djupet_? 
(Och när det gäller *sätt/sett* så tycker jag att det inte finns någon som helst ursäkt för att blanda ihop *"i stort sett"/"normalt sett"* osv. och *"på ett/sitt/så sätt" *oavsett om man kör med ett och samma uttal och oavsett om andra stavar fel - för där rör det sig ju t.o.m. om olika ordklasser!)

För att komma tillbaks till trådstartarens fråga så är alltså brädden=kanten, och det är upp till den som vi fyller ett glas/en flod, och fyller vi på mer så svämmar floden(glaset) över sina bräddar


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, officiellt är nog sammanfallandet av kort [ɛ] och [e] redan fullfordat i standardsvenskan (samt som du påpekar, i flertalet i dialekter (däribland min (den moderna göteborgskan))). 

Jag tror grundproblemet här är, som du lite är inne på, att "bredd" och "brädd" har relativt lika betydelser och således kan blandas ihop, i synnerhet eftersom de som sagt även råkar vara homofoner. 

Min tidigare googling gav 28 300 träffar på "svämma över sina bräddar" och 42 400 på "svämma över sina breddar" vilket ledde mig till att dra slutsatsen att situationen med två parallella stavningar som levde sida vid sida redan var ett faktum.

Vidare verkar "bredd" och "bredd" vara homonymer, eller eventuellt, ett och samma ord med olika pluralformer, dvs "breddar" och "bredder". Jag har inte undersökt det närmare men situationen verkar lite suspekt.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Tjahzi said:


> Jag tror grundproblemet här är, som du lite är inne på, att "bredd" och "brädd" har relativt lika betydelser och således kan blandas ihop, i synnerhet eftersom de som sagt även råkar vara homofoner.
> 
> Min tidigare googling gav 28 300 träffar på "svämma över sina bräddar" och 42 400 på "svämma över sina breddar" vilket ledde mig till att dra slutsatsen att situationen med två parallella stavningar som levde sida vid sida redan var ett faktum.


Jag skulle tro att blanda ihop bredd och brädd handlar om en generationsfråga, det är mycket möjligt att en dag kommer det inte att uppfattas att det finns en skillnad i betydelse mellan de olika stavningarna.


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Tjahzi said:


> Min tidigare googling gav 28 300 42 400 träffar på "svämma över sina bräddar" och 42 400 28 300 på "svämma över sina breddar" vilket ledde mig till att dra slutsatsen att situationen med två parallella stavningar som levde sida vid sida redan var ett faktum.


Jag blev litet väl förvånad av att "breddar" skulle vara den dominerande stavningen, men det visade sig att du hade blandat ihop siffrorna.
Men man kan ändå inte alltid lita på googling. Man kan t.ex. få överrepresentation av flashback-liknande på den ena stavningen  inte för att journalister är så mycket bättre på språk än flashback-skribenter... 



Tjahzi said:


> Jag tror grundproblemet här är, som du lite är inne på, att "bredd" och "brädd" har relativt lika betydelser och således kan blandas ihop, i synnerhet eftersom de som sagt även råkar vara homofoner.
> (...)
> Vidare verkar "bredd" och "bredd" vara homonymer, eller eventuellt, ett och samma ord med olika pluralformer, dvs "breddar" och "bredder". Jag har inte undersökt det närmare men situationen verkar lite suspekt.


 
Ett och samma ord är de definitivt inte. Kant och engelska:width är ju rätt så olika betydelser. Man kan nästan säga att det är ett olyckligt sammanträffande att de blivit homonymer med tiden, för om man tänker efter så innehåller ju ett glas som är "fyllt till bredden" bara en bottenskyla, medan ett glas som är "fyllt till brädden" nästan svämmar över. Rätt så stor skillnad...

Om suspekt är rätt ord, vet jag inte, men en sak slår mig nu. Om man googlar på din fras, fast med alternativen "brädder" och "bredder", så får man inte ens 10 träffar var. Så varför inte "bredder" utan bara "bräddar" och "breddar", när pluralformen av "bredd" (i betydelsen width) är "bredder"? Betyder det att ordet brädd/bredd som används i uttrycket "svämma över sina ..." kan stavas med både ä och e, men att de flesta med något slags omedveten språkkänsla ändå uppfattar ordet som skilt från order bredd som betyder hur brett någonting är, och därför så gott som uteslutande använder pluralformen -ar?

Även om det historiskt sett alltid varit minst sagt luddigt om ord skall skrivas med e eller ä i svenskan (swänskan?) så kan man ju tycka att när man har två homonymer _(eller nära-homonymer om man har daladialekt, blekingedialekt m.fl.)_ där det ena (bredd=width) alltid skrivs med e, och det andra (bredd/brädd=kant) kan skrivas med antingen e eller ä, så kan man kanske föredra att alltid stava det senare ordet konsekvent med ä?


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Om man envisas med att använda ä för en ena varianten, som jag gör, så fungerar följande resonemang:
"Att fylla ett planbottnat kärl ”till bredden”, borde däremot vara synonymt med att, som det heter i bärplockningssammanhang, få ”bottenskyla”, det vill säga fylla kärlet tills kärlets botten inte syns. Först blir hinken (eller spannen om vi bor i södra Sverige) fylld till bredden, därefter, långt senare, till brädden."
samt
"För att komplicera problemet ytterligare, anger SAOB även en äldre användning av ordet ”brädd”, för ”yttre kant”, ”sida” i största allmänhet, det vill säga inte bara upptill och runt en mynning. Med ”vingbrädd” (till skillnad från ”vingbredd”) menades kanten av en vinge."
(citerat från http://snitsaren.wordpress.com/76/ där orden utgör ytterligare citat från någon språklåda)
Om man slutar göra skillnad, så går det inte längre att leka med språket, utan allt blir bara förvirrat. Med det i åtanke blir googling på "fylld till brädden"/"fylld till bredden" en mycket deprimerande syssla som man gör bäst i att låta bli...

Nämnda källa ger förresten en bra formulerad förklaring till att brädden har kommit att stavas bredden:
"”En annan rot till det… ganska roliga är, att ordet ”brädd” (”övre kant för urbredning av viss hålighet”) är okänt för normalsvensken, medan en användning av ordet ”bredd” låter logisk i ett uttryck som rör en utbredning i rummet. Att det i så fall borde hetat ”till höjden fylld” tänker vi inte på, vana som vi är vid språkliga inkonsekvenser. När det gäller vinglas, som ju är konformade, sammanfaller dessutom höjd och bredd på ett försåtligt sätt."
Språkliga inkonsekvenser, som han säger... påminner om uttrycket "som i ultrarapid" som borde hetat "som filmat i ultrarapid" (rapid=snabb, ultrarapid=ännu snabbare)


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag tyckte att 28 respektive 42 tusen träffar var ett så pass jämnbördigt resultat att det var aningen irrelevant vilket som var flest, båda verkade förekomma i tillräckligt stor utsträckning för att man skulle kunna dra slutsatsen att ingendera i huvudsak utgjordes av felstavningar eller undantagsfall. Sen var det ju såklart inte meningen att blanda ihop siffrorna. 

Jag menade inte _brädd_ och _bredd _(som ju dock är homofoner), utan just _bredd_ och _bredd_. Huruvida de är homonymer kan ju dock ifrågasättas eftersom de som sagt har olika pluralformer. Jag har som sagt inte kollat närmare på det, men en sökning på Google )), på den bestämda pluralformen, dvs _breddarna _och _bredderna, _(vilken torde vara den minst sannolika att sammanfalla med andra former (den enda jag kan komma på som skulle "krocka" är bestämd plural av _bräddare, _vilken dock torde vara ganska ovanlig)) och fick cirka tiotusen träffar var (jag säger inte exakt för var och en fär säkerhets skull den här gången .


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Tjahzi said:


> Jag menade inte _brädd_ och _bredd _(som ju dock är homofoner), utan just _bredd_ och _bredd_. Huruvida de är homonymer kan ju dock ifrågasättas eftersom de som sagt har olika pluralformer.


Okej, då är vi inne på samma linje där 
Men nog borde bredd och bredd (om man nu tillåter den stavningen) väl få kallas homonymer i singularis, bestämd och obestämd form. Används inte begreppet för relationen mellan två ord i en viss form? Annars skulle t.ex. inte tacka och tacka få vara homonymer, vore väl tråkigt 

Jag håller inte med dig om att 28 tusen google-träffar, eller om det så vore 42 tusen, _inte_ kan ha fel. Fel kan breda ut sig över halva befolkningen utan att det behöver bli rätt för den skull. (Finns väl säkert fler än 42000 människor i landet som stjäl eller gör annat dumt, inte är det rätt för det?) Det klassiska språk-exemplet är "en slags" i stället för "ett slags"="av ett slag". Det förstnämnda kan rimligen aldrig anses som rätt, eftersom det skulle kräva att man hittar på helt nya grammatiktermer för att kunna förklara den idiotin. Visst att språk ska utvecklas, men om man helt ändrar reglerna efter bruket kan vi väl lika gärna slopa reglerna?

Vad gäller breddar/bräddar så kan möjligen det faktum att knappt några skriver "svämma över sina bredder" (med -er) tala för att folk fattar att det inte handlar om pluralis av bredd=dimension. Jag tror dock inte att så är fallet, utan det är nog som professorn skrev (i länken jag skickade) att folk inte kände till ordet "brädd" utan trodde det handlade just om dimensionen "bredd". Och om folk skulle tillfrågas om pluralformen på det senare ordet skulle de kanske kunna svara att den är "breddar", med hänvisning till att så är det ju i uttrycket 
Eftersom jag är fast övertygad om att det rör sig om ett dylikt "missförstånd", när detta dessutom medför att två ord blir homonymer som ger "fylld till ..."-uttrycket närmast motsatt betydelse, så anser jag ju följaktligen att "svämma över sina breddar" är fel, hur många som än förleds att skriva så. I annat fall kan vi väl lika gärna börja prata "doublespeak" på en gång


----------



## AutumnOwl

Tjahzi said:


> Jag tyckte att 28 respektive 42 tusen träffar var ett så pass jämnbördigt resultat att det var aningen irrelevant vilket som var flest, båda verkade förekomma i tillräckligt stor utsträckning för att man skulle kunna dra slutsatsen att ingendera i huvudsak utgjordes av felstavningar eller undantagsfall. Sen var det ju såklart inte meningen att blanda ihop siffrorna.


Ibland kan det nog handla om en felstavning, av de 20 första för "bredden" var 8 stycken en och samma text, men från olika tidningar  så nog kan en felstavning slå igenom om felet förekommer i ett nyhetstelegram som ett antal tidningar publicerar.


----------

